

Ask HN: Launched the MVP for my new Android app.  Any feedback? - Lyote

I recently released an Android app to track and manage sales lists for small businesses.  It will track your call queue, log previous calls and notes, and will allow you to report on past performance.<p>It's a basic MVP right now.  I'm working on a few requested features and getting a presence on the web so customers can find me.  Since my user base is small, I'd appreciate any feedback I can get for design, features or marketing.<p>Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lyote.coldcall<p>Thank you!
======
aaronbrethorst
Congrats on shipping!

A couple thoughts:

* It looks _very_ iOS'y. I'd be much more aggressive about embracing a 'native' Android look and feel.

* CRM integration is a must, but it's hard to say which ones are most important. I'd put the equivalent of a SaaS MVP landing page into the app that shows the logos for the top 5 (or whatever) CRM systems and records which ones users click on.

~~~
Lyote
Thanks for the feedback. For the CRM integration, do you think that is needed?
My original thought was this could be used by small, one person sales "teams"
to keep all of their contacts directly on their phone, rather than needing a
data connection to pull from.

That said, I'll look into some of the more popular CRMs and look at
integrating them. Thanks again.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
You know better than I do :)

~~~
Lyote
Ha, I don't know about that. I'll try to do some more research and see if
there are enough users for my original model. Either way, thanks for the
feedback.

------
richf
First and foremost, congrats on shipping - that's the hard part. As per the
product, the UI looks pretty good for a MVP - I would probably polish it up a
bit.

~~~
Lyote
Thanks, shipping did feel good but I still have work in front of me. I'll take
a second pass on the UI and see what I can polish up. I have a few notes
already I'm hoping to get rolled out in the next week or so.

------
mikegalarza
Looks nice, it should integrate with CRM's

~~~
Lyote
Thanks for the feedback. Like I mentioned above, my original thought was to
have this as a stand alone app. Still, I'll take a look at some of the larger
CRMs and see what it will take to integrate them.

